# Serial Numbers



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how to identify a litespeed by serial numbers, or where they are?

I recently purchased what I thought was a used, polished aluminium frame with no decals or head badge from shop with lots of NOS and used frames and parts. I paid less than USD $100.00 for the frame and fork with a Chorus threadless headset and square taper Campagnolo BB. It seemed to be a little heavy for an aluminium frame but for the price it was excatly what I needed. When I got the frame to work and really started building it up it turned out to be a titanium frame with an aluminium fork. 

The only number on the bottom bracket shell is "54" which is the frame size and nothing on the bottom of the chain stays that I can see. I suspect that it might be a generic Chinese titanium frame but it looks kind of like an old litespeed compact frame.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

On my 99 Ultimate, the s/n is on the bottom of the bottom bracket shell


----------

